# 0 to 20 mph shaking



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't know if its just me but when I get at a red light and start to slowly accelerate and get up to speed. I can feel my foot on the gas peddle shake a little bit, its only in that initial start. Its almost like the car is slightly rocking left to right but I don't know.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Could be a number of factors. Improperly balanced tires, wheel assembly(parts of it), brakes, fuel/air mixture it really can be attributed back to a lot of different things... Still under warranty?


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Well its just on the initial start, everything is under warranty still. After that initial start everything is perfectly balanced, drives straight, no pull. It might just be me lol. I drive with my leg sitting against the ac button on center console, I guess it could just be the CTD torque im feeling through it. Next time I go out I will try and better feel whats happening.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I must be going nuts lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

By initial start do you mean right after you start the engine? If so it's the ABS Self Check that occurs at 12.4 MPH (20 KPH).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aisin transmissions have always shifted a bit weird from a cold start. Is it possible the car's just shifting at a higher RPM than normal, or maybe just not locking the torque converter?


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Nope your not crazy.....

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...e-vivration-low-speed-takeoff-under-load.html


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Yea it sounds like this


> ABS Self Check


 or


> Nope your not crazy.....
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-ch...nder-load.html


I know if it was an actual problem I definitely would notice but since it hasn't effected any part of my driving or engine performance I will just ignore the vibration on my leg lol (that's when I only notice it is when my leg is against the center console. ) thanks for the link


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

I notice what I'll call a "rotational wobble" during acceleration (from about 0 to 20 MPH like you describe)... VERY MINOR... Feels like a shaft (maybe in the transmission or one of the CV shafts) is passing through a critical speed.

I wouldn't necessarily call it a "problem"......maybe an idiosyncrasy...


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

DieselEnvy said:


> I notice what I'll call a "rotational wobble" during acceleration (from about 0 to 20 MPH like you describe)... VERY MINOR... Feels like a shaft (maybe in the transmission or one of the CV shafts) is passing through a critical speed.
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily call it a "problem"......maybe an idiosyncrasy...


Time will tell. I hope its nothing. So far so good with mine. 13000 and some change.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> I notice what I'll call a "rotational wobble" during acceleration


 exactly what it feels like, said it better than I could lol


----------



## Cruise11 (May 7, 2014)

I have the exact same issue. I have taken it to the dealer twice now to fix it. Both times they rotated the tires and the second time they even tried to say it was related to the brake booster pump but it wasn't. If you get it figured out let us know.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> I have the exact same issue. I have taken it to the dealer twice now to fix it. Both times they rotated the tires and the second time they even tried to say it was related to the brake booster pump but it wasn't. If you get it figured out let us know.


I'm thinking its just the power of the Diesel, its annoying sometimes but hasn't effected anything so far.......hope it stays that way.


----------



## Cruise11 (May 7, 2014)

Mine isn't a diesel. I hear it and feel it under 20 mph. My brother in law said it seems like the CV joint. One side has play and movement, the other doesn't.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hmm, I've never felt anything like this on mine, but the diesel does definitely have its own set of driving characteristics.


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Kinda makes me think of an old skool Japanese 4 cylinder truck with a stick shift during takeoff (or "break-away" if you will)...

Just painting a picture...


----------



## Diesel14 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mine does the same thing. Initially I thought it was a bent rim in the rear of my car, nothing wrong with the rims, thought it was a balance issue, Nope. Next I'm going to get a 4 wheel alignment. Maybe I'm just getting used to it???


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

DieselEnvy said:


> I notice what I'll call a "rotational wobble" during acceleration (from about 0 to 20 MPH like you describe)... VERY MINOR... Feels like a shaft (maybe in the transmission or one of the CV shafts) is passing through a critical speed.
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily call it a "problem"......maybe an idiosyncrasy...


I noticed this exact issue when test driving a used (45M kms) 2012 1.4 manual with the RS package a couple of months ago. I felt the sensation through the shift linkage, but I do not recall feeling it through the accelerator. I commented about it to the sales rep accompanying me at the time.

I ended up buying a new 2014 1.4 manual 2LT RS, and so far, have not noticed the issue.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Davep said:


> I noticed this exact issue when test driving a used (45M kms) 2012 1.4 manual with the RS package a couple of months ago. I felt the sensation through the shift linkage, but I do not recall feeling it through the accelerator. I commented about it to the sales rep accompanying me at the time.
> 
> I ended up buying a new 2014 1.4 manual 2LT RS, and so far, have not noticed the issue.


Dave, Thanks for the feedback but you're in the diesel forum


----------

